# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  du Lịch Hà Nội- Hạ Long- tuần châu- Sapa- Nội Bài 6N/5Đ

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Hà Nội – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu – Sapa - Nội Bài
Lịch trình: 6 ngày 5 đêm Khởi hành : Hàng ngày
Ngày 1 :Nội Bài –Citytour Hà Nội                             (T,C) 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài, xe và HDV của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng - Đoàn dùng cơm trưa - Tham quan Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám, hồ Hoàn Kiếm, đền Ngọc Sơn, tháp Rùa, Hồ Tây, chùa Trấn Quốc, Hồ Trúc Bạch, Quý khách thưởng thức món bánh tôm Hồ Tây (thay bữa chiều) - Tự do khám phá khu phố: ”Chợ Đêm” vào các ngày thứ 6, 7 và Chủ Nhật hàng tuần - Nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.
Ngày 2: Hà Nội - Hạ Long            (S,T,C)
Dùng điểm tâm sáng - Trả phòng - Đoàn khởi hành đi  Hạ long - Di sản thế giới được UNESCO công nhận năm 1994.  Đến Hạ Long, Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, chiều đi du thuyền tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long, đệ nhất thắng cảnh Bắc Bộ - Thăm quan động Thiên Cung và hang Đầu Gỗ, đi qua Hòn Lư Hương, Hòn Gà Chọi, Hòn Chó Đá, (Dùng cơm trưa trên tàu trước khi thăm quan hang động). Xe đưa quí khach về khách sạn, đoàn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi và dùng cơm chiều - Tự do hoặc vui chơi tại công viên Hoàng Gia - Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.
Ngày 3: Hạ Long - Hà nội - Lào Cai                 (S,T,C)
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng, tham quan đảo Tuần Châu, với các chương trình biểu diễn xiếc độc đáo: Cá Heo, Sư Tử Biển, Cá Sấu… (tự túc vé) - Đoàn dùng cơm trưa -  rời Hạ Long về Hà Nội - Ghé Hải Dương nghỉ chân, quí khách có thể mua bánh đậu xanh, bánh cốm và các mặt hàng đặc sản khác của miền Bắc. Quý khách dùng cơm chiều.  Xe đưa quí khách ra Ga Hà Nội đón tàu đi Lào Cai - Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
Ngày 4 : Lào Cai - Sapa                                         (S,T,C)
Tàu đến Lào Cai, đón đoàn tại ga, khởi hành đi Sapa - Nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi - Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng,  nghỉ ngơi .Tự do ngắm cảnh Sapa nhận phòng khách sạn trước 12h00.. Quý khách dùng cơm trưa - Thăm bản Cát Cát, tìm hiểu nghề dệt nhuộm của dân tộc H’Mông và trạm thủy điện thời Pháp thuộc - Quý khách dùng cơm chiều - Tham quan nhà thờ Đá, chợ tình Sapa (vào tối thứ 7 hàng tuần)
Ngày 5 : Sapa - Lào Cai - Hà Nội                              (S,T,C)
Quý khách ăn sáng - Tham quan và chinh phục núi Hàm Rồng, lên đến Cổng trời, ngắm toàn cảnh Sapa trong sương mờ - Quý khách dùng cơm trưa - Đoàn đi chợ Sapa, chợ đặc sản của các dân tộc ít người vùng Tây Bắc - Đoàn trả phòng, xe đưa Quý khách về Lào Cai - Quý khách dùng cơm chiều - Đoàn lên tàu trở về Hà Nội, nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
Ngày 6 : Hà Nội - Sân bay                                     (S,T)
Đến Hà Nội - Xe đón đoàn đi dùng điểm tâm sáng - Đoàn đi viếng lăng Bác, tham quan Phủ Chủ Tịch, ao cá, nhà sàn Bác Hồ, Chùa Một Cột, Bảo Tàng Hồ Chí Minh, mua sắm tại chợ Đồng Xuân - Quý khách dùng cơm trưa - Xe đưa khách ra sân bay Nội Bài về Tp. HCM - Chia tay đoàn và hẹn ngày gặp lại.
Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 5.500.000 VNĐ
(Giá tour dành cho đoàn trên 15 khách)
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn
GIÁ BAO GỒM
1.	Xe đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón sân bay, thăm quan theo chương trình). 
2.	Tàu thuyền thăm vịnh. Hạ Long 
3.	Phí thăm quan vào cửa lần 1 tại các điểm tham quan có trong chương trình 
4.	Các bữa ăn theo chương trình tiêu chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ bữa phụ 30.000đ 
5.	Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình chu đáo. 
6.	Vé tàu hỏa 2 chiều khoang 6 điều hoà khứ hồi  Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội 
7.	Khách sạn tại Hà Nội tiêu chuẩn, 2 người/ 1 Phòng có máy lạnh, tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại.Phòng vệ sinh riêng, có hai hệ thống nóng – lạnh. , Khách sạn 3* tại Hạ Long
GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
1.	Tiền giải trí công viên Hoàng Gia. Vé xem biểu diễn cá heo. Các bữa ăn  ngoài chương trình, điện thoại, giặt ủi và các chi phí vui chơi giải trí cá nhân khác. 
2.	Tiền phòng thuê KS mini trong thời gian tự do từ 16.00-19.00  ngày 3 và từ 05:00-08:00 ngày 6: 160 000 đ/k nếu khách có yêu cầu. 
GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM
1.	Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé. 
2.	Trẻ em từ 05–10 tuổi mua ½ vé người lớn, ngủ chung giường bố mẹ. 
3.	02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em từ 04 tuổi trở xuống, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.


Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 8585 3184/ Hotline: 0987 303 118 Ms Mơ
Email:  dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 
NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

